# senkrecht schreiben



## anmae (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit - außer den umweg über ein Bild - ein Wort senkrecht zu schreiben? - also um 90° gekippt.

thx
der Andres


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2006)

Es gibt zwar die CSS-Eigenschaft writing-mode:tb-rl, um einen Text vertikal auszurichten, leider wird diese derzeit nur vom IE unterstützt.


----------

